# 12 Gauge Recomendations



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm looking to get a 12g shot gun and I was wondering if anyone had some recomendations? I would mainly be using it for deer hunting but would also like the option of changing out the barrel and adding chokes for turkey hunting.


Thanks


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Can't go wrong with Remington 870 Combo with Slug and field barrel. You can find them for around $300 with both barrels.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

The rem 870 combo looks like a finalist along with the mossberg 500.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

mossberg 835 too


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

benelli nova


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would also say Remington 870 combo gun but it will be closer to $400. Mossberg is a good product but has many more plastic parts, benelli nova might be OK I have never shot one because they rattle when moved around I do own a super black eagle that I hunt with some.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

FishinNate34 said:


> The rem 870 combo looks like a finalist along with the mossberg 500.


+1 Either of these Guns (Remington 870 or Mossberg 500) in a Combo Package would be sweet. Not a lot of $$$ - but practical. You don't really need a 3.5" Turkey Load (the 3" Loads are really good) but if you ever Goose Hunt in the future, the 3.5" Guns would be a wise choice.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FishinNate34,
I recommend purchasing a Mossberg 500 Turkey Special...first, then purchase a slug barrel for it. Reason being... The slug barreled shotguns (for whatever reason and in any brand) cost more, than their smooth bored counter parts.

A rifled slug barrel with a cantalever is around $180, but rifled barrels with open sights are much less...around $120.

Local gun shops are usually the best price places to purchase a gun of any kind. However, I purchased my Mossberg 500 TS at a MC Sports for $294, including tax. That was about 6 years ago, but the prices shouldn't be too much higher.

Good luck with your search. 
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

you cannot beat the 870 best shotgun for all situations !


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

johnrude said:


> you cannot beat the 870 best shotgun for all situations !


Agreed! Recent Mossberg purchases by several friends didn't turn out well. Three Mossbergs which wouldn't eject shells after the first shot. Returned to the shop and they still malfunctioned. Stick with an 870.


----------



## Iraqvet (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree an 870 is probably what you're after..


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Workdog said:


> Agreed! Recent Mossberg purchases by several friends didn't turn out well. Three Mossbergs which wouldn't eject shells after the first shot. Returned to the shop and they still malfunctioned. Stick with an 870.


Bought a Mossberg Turkey Special last year. Piece of crap! Crooked barrel, and ejection problems. Sent it back for repairs and it still had a crooked barrel and same malfucntions. I should have bought the Browning pump that I really wanted. Selling the Mossberg to whoever will buy it. (cheap!) Will be asking for the Browning for Christmas.


----------



## camotoe (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got two 870s...They are great guns. My 12 ga. is synthetic stock. I bought a used rifled barrel for shooting slugs for about $60. I've taken a number of deer with them. Thing I like is the recoil isn't punishing and you have a quick follow up shot or two. Never had any problems with mine [email protected]


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

my favorite is my remington 1187 bought it new in 1997 and has never failed me. i have shot thousands of rounds through it. i keep it very clean internally and it is a shooter. i have a cantilever slug barrel and has taken many deer. and the 30'' bird barrel is great for turkeys 10 so far and couldnt tell you how many ducks and geese. it is a heavy gun but sitting and waiting for birds there is no problem.


----------



## FishinNate34 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts guys. I'm leaning toward the 870. Now hopefully a gun sale happens soon.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Mossberg 500 hasn't failed me yet. Cheap, light, and has killed many deer and turkey. Can't say the same for flying game animals, but that is probably user error . I now use it as my "beater gun" with an 1187 super mag being my primary.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

870 or 1187

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Stoeger 2000


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a stoeger 2000 and a 20 gauge 1100 and a 16 gauge ithaca model 37 with a modified barrel and a stevens 20 gauge double barrel 3'' chamber. i think thats all in shotguns. they all have their place in the field and woods. i like hunting pheasants with my 16 gauge ithaca and my 20 gauge double barrel. doves with my 1100 and turkeys and geese with my 1187. my stoeger is my coyote close range gun extra full choke and very light to carry.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

FishinNate34,
Another offering you might consider is the New England Pardner, which is very affordable and comes with a slug barrel option. It's offered in a 3" chamber, 12 or 20 gauge and there are waterfowl versions, if you want the camo finish. I definately recommend a camo finish, as it cuts the surface maintenance down to almost nothing.
www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/pardnerPump.asp

It's also offered in a semi-auto, called the Excell.  I've seen the Excell, in black sythetic stocks and blued finish for $340 and the camo version for $483. The Pardner pump action would be less money.

Good luck with your search!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

a Wingmaster 870 is a very well made,durable shotgun.if you take care of it it will last through your lifetime and that of many future generations.i had mine for 30 years when i handed it down to my nephew as a college graduation present.i never had the first problem with it(other than my ain sometimes!) in all of those years.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

I have three of the shotguns mentioned in this thread. Remington 870 combo, Mossburg 500 and Benelli Nova. The Benelli Nova has been a great gun all around except as someone has already pointed out it rattles alot. The Mossburg 500 has been another great all purpose gun, but feels alittle large in my hands. And I'm 6'1" 220#. Maybe because I'm so use to the 870.

Quick story: I have two 870's. The first one is an 870 Express Combo. I've had it since the early 1980's. I've deer, rabbit, pheasant and quail hunted with this annually. My second one is an 870 Wingmaster and will be handed down to my son after I make my last cast. On one occation I had cause to go too full battle station because of an armed threat in my driveway. I headed for the gun cabinet and without hesitation reaching past the Mini-14, AK-47, AR-15 and a bunch of other guns I ran towards the battle with my Remington 870 Express. Why? Because I could trust my life with it. I didn't have to think about how it worked because I was so familiar with it. Reliability. I didn't think about it until later but I went with what could do me the most good the fastest. 

I cast another vote for the Remington 870. There is no question in my mind.
Stay safe,
Lake Erie Joe


----------



## camotoe (Aug 13, 2007)

Someone mentioned a NEF. I had the same gun (H&R before they became NEF). It was a 12 ga. I hated that gun. Way too light, so the recoil was brutal. I was rabbit hunting with two buddies,and had my 870 and my H&R. One buddy didn't have a shotgun and said, "Is it ok to borrow yours?" I told him about the recoil. He squeezed of a round and said, "Thanks...I'll just be the dog this afternoon." They're cheap and probably well made and I have nothing against a single shot, but maybe a 20 gauge wouldn't be so bad...but I'd opt out of a 12.:S


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

870 Express matte finish...more than 10 years old. They cheapened up the more recent models...get an older one. Built like tanks and will take the abuse.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

If I could only have one shotgun for everything, 
it would be an 870 - hands down.

Had mine for 30 years, my dad has had his for over 50. Neither one has failed to function - EVER!


----------

